# New Wineador



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

So I had a coolidor for like 5 weeks then found a great deal on this vino-28. This has got to be the best thing yet. running about 2lbs lexquisicat and R/H is perfect for my liking. Just trying to decide where to buy shelves at or draws.


----------



## CPT (Apr 26, 2015)

I got mine from Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home
If you have the money and you're not in a RUSH to get them, I would say go for it. If you go to the more tab there is specific models/ etc. that you can order for, such as your Vino 28


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Forrest at wineadors.com is awesome. Yes it takes a bit of time, but that's what happens when you get something hand-made with love!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SDR88 said:


> So I had a coolidor for like 5 weeks then found a great deal on this vino-28. This has got to be the best thing yet. running about 2lbs lexquisicat and R/H is perfect for my liking. Just trying to decide where to buy shelves at or draws.
> View attachment 52505


That looks just like my Whynter CHC-251S Cigar Cooler, same controls and everything except the handle, I have a couple of shelves for it and some cedar trays that I might be able to sell or trade you for. What are the measurements for the tracks inside the unit. The shelves that I have measure W x H = 14 5/16" x 11 9/16" . The trays, that would sit on the shelf or bottom measure W x D x H = 12 1/2" x 7 1/2 x 2 1/8" with an adjustable divider. I also have some cedar planks that could be used to make a shelf for the trays.

Here is a pic of my Whynter


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

elco69 said:


> That looks just like my Whynter CHC-251S Cigar Cooler, same controls and everything except the handle, I have a couple of shelves for it and some cedar trays that I might be able to sell or trade you for. What are the measurements for the tracks inside the unit. The shelves that I have measure W x H = 14 5/16" x 11 9/16" . The trays, that would sit on the shelf or bottom measure W x D x H = 12 1/2" x 7 1/2 x 2 1/8" with an adjustable divider. I also have some cedar planks that could be used to make a shelf for the trays.


my shelves measure the same. let me know what you want for them or trade for?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SDR88 said:


> my shelves measure the same. let me know what you want for them or trade for?


PM Sent


----------



## Sapper002 (May 15, 2015)

very nice, one day i will have to set myself up like that!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SDR88 said:


> my shelves measure the same. let me know what you want for them or trade for?


Alright Spencer, you got the shelves, where are our pics? :wink:


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks great all put together. Thanks again Henry.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

SDR88 said:


> View attachment 52659
> View attachment 52660
> 
> 
> Looks great all put together. Thanks again Henry.


Look at all that space for more cigars! :rockon:


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> Look at all that space for more cigars! :rockon:


Oh yes! I've got some coming in soon to help fill it up


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SDR88 said:


> View attachment 52659
> View attachment 52660
> 
> 
> Looks great all put together. Thanks again Henry.


That is lookin good brotha! Glad the trade worked out! Doesn't it smell really good too, when you open up that door?!


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

elco69 said:


> That is lookin good brotha! Glad the trade worked out! Doesn't it smell really good too, when you open up that door?!


Yeah they smell great. really makes it look like a different wineador


----------



## c95035 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice size


----------



## c95035 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice, you can still add more! So much room, did you have a hard time getting rid of the plastic smell from inside the wine cooler?


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

c95035 said:


> Nice, you can still add more! So much room, did you have a hard time getting rid of the plastic smell from inside the wine cooler?


No not at all. Used baking soda and water and wiped it down several times and let it air out for 2 days.


----------

